# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  رجب المرجب

## حبي عترة محمد

*بسمه تعالى وصلِ اللهم على النبي وآله*
*شهر رجب من أعظم الأشهر عند الله تعالى*
*فضل شهر رجب إعلم إنّ رجب وشعبان وشهر رمضان أفضل شهور السنة، وقد ورد عن النبي الأكرم صلّى الله عليه وآله:
«... فإنّ من عرف حرمة رجب وشعبان، ووصلهما بشهر رمضان شهر الله الأعظم، شهدت له هذه الشهور يوم القيامة، وكان رجب وشعبان وشهر رمضان، شهوده بتعظيمه لها، وينادي منادٍ: يارجب وشعبان وشهر رمضان، كيف عمل هذا العبد فيكم كان في طاعة الله؟ فيقول رجب وشعبان وشهر رمضان: ياربّنا، ما تزوّد منّا إلاّ استعانة على طاعتك، واستعداداً لمواد فضلك، ولقد تعرّض بحمده لرضاك، وطلب لطاقته محبّتك ... فعند ذلك يأمر الله بهذا العبد إلى الجنّة، فتلقاه الملائكة بالحباء والكرامات، ويحملونه على نجب النور، وخيول البلق، ويصير إلى نعيم لا ينفد ودار لا تبيد ...».
وعنه أيضاً صلّى الله عليه وآله: «... ألا إنّ رجب شهر الله وشعبان شهري ورمضان شهر أُمّتي».وجاء عن الإمام موسى الكاظم سلام الله عليه: «رجب شهر عظيم يضاعف الله فيه الحسنات ويمحو فيه السيّئات». 
----

فضل الصوم في رجب ورد في فضل الصيام في شهر رجب أحاديث كثيرة ومنها ما جاء عن الرسول الأكرم صلّى الله عليه وآله: «... ألا فمن صام من رجب يوماً إيماناً واحتساباً استوجب رضوان الله الأكبر، وأطفأ صومه في ذلك اليوم غضب الله، وأغلق عنه باباً من أبواب النار، ولو أُعطي ملء الأرض ذهباً ما كان بأفضل من صومه ...».
وعن أبي جعفر الإمام محمّد الباقر سلام الله عليه: «إذا كان يوم القيامة نادى منادٍ من بطنان العرش: أين الرجبيّون! فيقوم أُناس يضيء وجوههم لأهل الجمع، على رؤوسهم تيجان الملك» وذكر ثواباً جزيلاً إلى أن قال: «هذا لمن صام من رجب شيئاً ولو يوماً من أوّله أو وسطه أو آخره».
وقال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: «من صام ثلاثة أيّام من رجب كتب الله له بكلّ يوم صيام سنة، ومن صام سبعة أيّام من رجب غلقت عنه سبعة أبواب النار، ومن صام ثمانية أيّام فتحت له أبواب الجنّة الثمانية، ومن صام خمسة عشر يوماً حاسبه الله حساباً يسيراً، ومن صام رجباً كلّه كتب الله له رضوانه، ومن كتب الله له رضوانه لم يعذّبه».
وقال الإمام موسى الكاظم سلام الله عليه: «من صام يوماً من رجب تباعدت عنه النار مسيرة سنة، ومن صام ثلاثة أيّام وجبت له الجنّة».
*

----------

دمعة على السطور (06-22-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


رجب الأصب..
شهر السلام ..فعليه سلام الله ولنا من أيامه إن شاء الله رحمةٌ وبركات..


غاليتي..
جُزيتِ خيراً ورحم الله والديك ووالدي والديك على هذا التقديم المبارك والمحتوى القيّم

اسأل الله أن نكون ممن ينالهم فيه التوفيق وقبول الأعمال بحق هذا الشهر العظيم ومن ولد فيه..


موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بـِ علي
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

شهر مبارك علينا وعليكم

لكم الاجر والثواب في هذا الشهر الكريم 

تسلمي اخيه ورحم الله والديش

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أخواتي دمعه على السطور وأم الحلوين مبارك عليكما هذا الشهر ولا حرمكم*
*أجر ثواب أعمالكن وضاعف حسناتكن وزاد من عطائكن* 
*لكما كل شكري وامتناني وطاب لكما هذا الشهر وكل شهور الخير*

----------

